# Handcuffs and/or Mild Bondage?



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Safe word! ;P


What's yours?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Safe word! ;P


Oh yeah, that can work, but I mean safety in the sense that some weird shit happens and my partner gets taken out somehow. :crazy:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Snuffaluffagus.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I can promise, you shout out snuffaluffagus, you'll get someone's attention :crazy:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I can promise, you* shout out snuffaluffagus*, you'll get someone's attention :crazy:


It might sound like you're choking.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmmmm........ Rutabaga is fun to say too. That would be a kick ass safe word.


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> I kinda like it if it is real. >.> As in there is no way I'm getting out of it.
> 
> That kind of presents safety issues but meh... no velcro or safety buttons on cuffs for me, and knots have to be real. :blushed:


Oh yeah. The other person being able to free themselves would kill the experience for me. Only knots and real cuffs here.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm one of the people who voted for restraining a fool. "I am a female and I prefer my partner be tied up/handcuffed/restrained." Just 3 of us? REALLY. LOL wow.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Yup, I like it. To be on the receiving end of the bondage, that is... :laughing:

It's pretty fun, but it would have to be with a partner I really had feelings for, and trusted.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

I keep an open mind.
That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> What's yours?


Peanut Butter  

Not a word you normally hear in the bedroom so it gets my attention


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

jack london said:


> Peanut Butter
> 
> Not a word you normally hear in the bedroom so it gets my attention


Ehhh...wait...who's bedroom are we talking about? :mellow:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> Peanut Butter
> 
> Not a word you normally hear in the bedroom so it gets my attention


That's quite a lot of syllables for a safety word. I can think of ways where peanut butter is used in the bedroom but I'm against it. And I also think of people who are _too_ close to their pets.



xReBoRN7 said:


> Ehhh...wait...who's bedroom are we talking about? :mellow:


Gettin' jiggy with Jif?

-----

Bad Safety Words:

- MORE!
- HARDER!
- GRANDMA!


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Gettin' jiggy with Jif?


Nawwww! Peter Pan! Wait I.......shit...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I have tied up my partner in the past, I would be "open" to the idea for me if I really trusted the person, I do sometimes have anxiety though when I feel "trapped" so, tied up but loosely? haha....


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> That's quite a lot of syllables for a safety word. I can think of ways where peanut butter is used in the bedroom but I'm against it. And I also think of people who are _too_ close to their pets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made me choke on my toothpaste, goddammit :crazy: 


On topic: I always imagine myself being the more dominant but I haven't gotten the chance to test that out yet.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Uhhhh..not certain as to what it's providing in pleasure..but I woudn't know....so...I suppose? *shrug*


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

No I like to use my hands to much and I need to be free.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a female and i would be open to being handcuffed/mild bondage/restrained
It has always been a fantasy of mine for my partner to tie me up and blindfold me.Then he/she would use feathers and/flowers (orchids) to tickle me,and paint melted chocolate on my body, then lick it off.I would do the same thing to my partner.There would be no maliciousness or hurting each other.If either of us felt uncomfortable we would have a special signal to stop proceedings immediately.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

> I am a female and would be open to try being tied up/handcuffed/restrained.
> I am a female and would be open to try it on my partner.


Haven't had the chance...yet...:crazy:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Fuck yes. And a little more than mild.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Kyandigaru said:


> this is something I really want to do and try out. Hopefully I'd get a man that enjoys this as well as wants to try it out..
> I'd rather be the dominatrix in all black with stilletos, a tassle, dimmed lights, him tied to the bed only in his boxers and candles lit around his body and floor. ..Something dark and enticing.


Please dont tease me with stilletos.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Both, nom nom nom.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Not my cup of tea. Never been into restraints. 

Each to their own.

I think the closest I've come to 'restraining' was when an ex-girlfriend was screaming too much during sex and my mother was downstairs, so I had to put my hand over her mouth. That actually was a turn on.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't think I've ever met someone who hasn't done or actively do this. I don't look at it as bondage, it's basically vanilla sex.

Then again, I love taking charge so I'm absolutely biased


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 23, 2011)

YES. Cuff me up and molest me.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Ain't nobody tying me up. 
If any tying goes on, I'll be the one doing it. And I'm not that keen.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

viva said:


> Yes, but I'm not into BDSM and don't think of the "vanilla" type of stuff we're talking about here as part of that subculture, so that's probably why.


I believe there's also something called 'switch' in bdsm. But whatever the subculture or flavour, I'm with you on this.


----------



## Savvi (May 13, 2012)

There's something about being restricted that is just plain exciting. 

Not to mention I've always really loved handcuffs. I remember being a little kid and getting the fake one with the detective kits at the dollar tree. I use to steal my brothers pair all the time. I have a collection of handcuffs, and probably always will. They are just really fun thing, add sex and well you have a really interesting night full of role play fantasies if you're into that sort of thing!


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm rather fond this idea and have been from my early teen years, having even managed to try mild bondage with my first boyfriend.
That said, I enjoy the experience of bondage, in terms of being tied up and being the initiator of the bondage.
Japanese bondage (kinbaku) is something that I am keen to try some day.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate no problem with it at all. Whatever gets you off...


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes to both.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Idk. I like my guys submissive. I say mild bondage with the guy tied up/restrained. That's hot. Especially when a guy looks a little helpless.. luvit


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I like to wear the hangman's hood rather than the noose.


----------



## perelandra (Jun 26, 2012)

i love being restrained as well as other, more intense bdsm play. there is power in becoming submissive and a difference between hurting someone and causing them harm; the latter is (usually) never the intention in these kinds of cases. 

ive recently taken control of my sexuality through my masochist personality. its sexy.


----------

